# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Synthos

## cedward1

I made an attempt at something similar earlier, but much more simplistic (dream-based challenge course). This is, so to speak, a second generation. And it has a plot.

This is a free-write type RPG, with myself playing several characters (I'll have to be at least 3 different people to get this to work properly) and driving the general plot. 

There are two ways to contribute - either (a) writing from your imagination, like any other RPG, or (b) dreaming, preferrably lucidly. If you are lucid, you may god-mod all you want. If you are just writing, you will be a non-lucid dreamer in the game.

To clarify, the players here are dreamers who drift in and out of lucidity. When you are lucid you can do anything you want, including god-modding. If you are just writing, it will be as though you are actually living the event, and your character will have no memory that it is a dream. If you happen to have a dream about the game that is non-lucid and fits into the plot, feel free to post it too. 

I'd like to have 5 people playing, but not more than that. Less than 5 would be OK, if we can't get enough.

Don't forget to clarify if your post is a dream so people don't think you're cheating. A simple heading saying "lucid dream" is good enough. 

To keep things consistent, let's all use present tense. 

*The Story*
You went to bed as normal, after a relaxing evening surfing the net and posting on Dreamviews. You are now dreaming of a huge city, primarily white in color, with beautifully gleaming buildings. Not yet lucid, you find yourself walking down a busy street, and towards a tall skyscraper. Cars are flying by, but you take no notice. The city seems familiar in a way, but you cannot remember having been here before.

You make your way to the entrance to the skyscraper, and look at the revolving doors. As this is a dream, you have difficulty making out the sign above the entrance, but you are able to get the idea that the word Synthos is printed there. It means nothing to you, but for no apparent reason sends a chill down your spine. 

Stepping into the revolving door you hesistate, and a voice in your head seems to whisper "are you sure you're ready?" But your curiosity is getting the better of you and you push ahead. As the door begins to revolve, you find yourself swept off of your feet by the movement, and lifted from the floor entirely. Briefly, the surroundings become vague and unreal, and you realize you're dreaming.

But there appears to be a force beyond your control that prevents you from moving freely, despite your lucidity. You are still being swept through this world of unreality, and for a few moments you are a bit frightened. But then everything rights itself and you find yourself in a small office high up in the building.

It is amazing how real this dream is. The walls seem solid, the desk and leather chair seem lifelike, and the hum of the city outside is as detailed as anything you remember from waking life. 

A "voice" breaks into your examinations of the room, with no warning. The voice seems to have no source, but instead seems to be projected into your own mind. The effect is that of reading a note, without actually seeing the words. Instead, the idea is planted there - clearly - of what the author is saying.

"I am sorry to have brought you here with such little warning, but I need your help. I have little time to explain now, but I believe that only you - perhaps - can do the impossible. 

"Call me Forerunner. I have forgotten my real name. It is all I can do to concentrate on the things I know I must remember. Other details are unimportant.

"But I have little time for an explanation now. I am in danger as I record this mental note and only have time for a brief introductions. I will be leaving many such notes for you, and to complete your mission you need only follow these. This is the first. The second is in the lobby downstairs. As with this first note, you will receive my words upon entering the room. I believe that I have arranged things so that only you can revieve the transmission.

"I must end here, as I hear my enemies approaching. Be careful. If they find that you are on our side your life will be in danger, or worse."

----------

